# Geophagus "tapajÃ³s orange head" photos



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Just some new pics...


























and a few fry shots...


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Awesooooommmmeee Ed! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

Are the fry still in with the parents? and if so what are the predation levels like with fry that size?


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Ed. The babies are adorable..   =D> =D> =D> 
Love the pics. I've sent you an email also. Here's hoping a great deal of them grow into happy healthy orangeheads. :drooling: Talk to you soon. Sue


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Lookin' good bro!


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

So cute! How big are the parents?


----------



## eric (Jan 1, 2002)

Saweeeet!


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the comments!

*Peter*... the pictures are of the fry at 4 weeks of age, I removed them after 3 weeks with the parents, so they were slightly smaller. They were still being snacked on at that time, when I removed 40 fry. As you know they were moved into a 180g and I think that made all the difference with their success. However, I just got back from a collecting trip to Uruguay and needed the 180 to hold some of those fish, so the Geos are back in the 75g temporarily. I still have 40 fry, they are now 6 weeks old and about 1" long. Orange tent is becoming visible in the forehead of the larger fry. I'll try and get updated pictures.

*Isis24*... the male is 6.5" and the female is 5.5" TL not including caudal extensions. When I transfer them back into the larger tank I will accurately measure all of them.

Ed


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi again Ed. Please keep the pics coming.. opcorn: opcorn: They are soo cute.. :drooling: :drooling: 
Wasn't sure if you knew it was me.. It's a little confusing as I go by eyecandy and SusieQ on the other forums. Forgot what my name was on this one so haven't been on it much other than to look. But I'm back now..
How many do you think would work in the 120 gallon with the sevs?? As they get older do they get more aggressive/territorial like angels etc or can they always stay as a group??
Will the fact that I have some eco complete in the tank be an issue??
Thanks for the help. Sue


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi Sue, I replied to your email and answered your questions there :thumb:

Ed


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh Ed! How I love your orange-heads! And to think if we had moved up there I could have stopped by to pick up some fry! :lol:

We still could be moving, don't know yet.  We looked as Asheville but without luck finding jobs. Now we're looking at the Greenville, SC and surrounding areas...


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The pics and fish are nothing short of amazing! :thumb:


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words :thumb:


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Nice fish, nice pics. I picked up 6 at our club auction last month (for $7), and am looking forward to them getting a little bigger. The 2 largest are about 3" and starting to colour up.


----------



## bernreuther (Jan 29, 2007)

Love your photos and those fish! How are your abalios and that other geo in the tubs?

I am up to 4 large orangeheads and 17 young ones now. Actually came to the forum to post about them, as the adults aren't anywhere near as brilliant as yours... but the kids are.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks BillD and bernreuther :thumb:

A few more pictures...
I almost never shoot the females since the males are so eager to pose. So, here are some pics of my females, 5.5" TL
















Holding female (much less colorful, more pastel coloration)








Fry at 6 weeks


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Ed... Beautiful photos of beautiful fish.. :thumb: :thumb: Can't wiat to see the little ones develop into the beauties their parents have becaome under your care.. =D> =D> Congrats  Sue


----------



## Juand (May 28, 2007)

Very nice There Ed, mm u might Recognize me from other place? 

Those are some really nice Tapas.!!! my friend gave me two males :-? thinking they were pair.
i find this until i add them with my other geos, and they divided the Tank, One stays in the Geophagus altifrons side, and the other male with the Geophagus Aereos.
:fish:

"JUAN"


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks Juan,

Nice to hear you have some nice _Geophagus_ species, too bad you have two male orange head but maybe you can track down some females.

Ed


----------



## bobberly1 (Dec 2, 2006)

My god! If only I had the space and water for geophagus. :roll:

How hard was it to legally bring fish back from Uruguay? I've always wanted to go on a trip to South America, but one of the main points would be to bring some fish, and maybe some reptiles and amphibians back.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *bobberly1*,

Ed went on one of Felipe Cantera's eco-tourism collecting trips. Felipe organises all permits and quarentine facilities, so all you have to do catch the fish and pay for thier frieght home.

I just sucks that if I went on the trip, I wouldn't be able to bring any of the fish home becuase of our import laws.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

*bobberly1*... DFF is right. We didn't even have to pay for their freight per say, I brought them back in styros in my checked luggage. Worked great. There was a small holdup coming back into Miami but you have all the sanitary and export documents, so you just have to sit and wait while it's all worked out.

Ed


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

[email protected]#*ing, bl**dy [email protected]!*#..... oh sorry didn't think I was talking out loud.

Hey Ed when are we going to see some PHOTOS mate. :wink:


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

From Uruguay? I have tons and tons... I thought I PM'd you a bunch of them?!! Either way I should probably get them up


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

edburress said:


> From Uruguay? I have tons and tons... I thought I PM'd you a bunch of them?!! Either way I should probably get them up


Ya did mate. :thumb: But I thought it would be good to share with the forum. We see tons of photos over at CRC each year, but your the first C-F person that I know of, who's been.


----------



## bobberly1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Man, I would kill for one of those trips. Wouldn't be for a lon time though.

Does that guy do the same for reptiles and amphibians? I'm a hobbyist in that realm as well.


----------

